# Shark fishing hook sizes



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have made several shark rigs w/ Crimped 10 ft wire leaders with 11 ot hooks. What size do you use for 4-6 ft black tips and bulls?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The 11/0 "ought" is a real popular size...

I build my rigs with various hook sizes as I am basing the hook requirement on the baits I will use... For a lady fish, 7,8 or 9 is plenty. I have used Owner Mutu circle hooks in the 2/0 to 4/0 range, IIRC, for live baiting to Lemons in the keys on the sand bars using 2-4 inch pinfish. We were hammering them up to and above 7' in length on those little hooks.

For a 24" whole blackfin I have needed 15/0 minimum...

Brent


----------

